# Chicken Life Spans: How Will You Handle the End?



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Chicken Life Spans: How Will You Handle the End?



> Every living thing that walks this earth at some point will cease to do so, with chickens being no exception. The time will simply come when their bodies begin to fail and they pass on to the next world. In some cases, accidents or illness may take them prematurely, but ideally our chickens will live out their days in avoidance of such hazards.
> 
> View attachment 23187
> 
> ...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## ethel (Jul 23, 2012)

We have 16 ladies. 3 of them(Buff Orphingtons)are 9 years old. They still give us an egg or 2 per month. They are our Granny Hens and we love them. We were gifted with 13 Black Stars a while back. They are 18 months old and good layers. They all get along. We kept them separate for 2 weeks,allowing the 3 "grannies" to check out the newbies through the chicken wire. They are all doing fine. When we lose one of our ladies we have a small pet cemetery where they are laid to rest,we also have our dear dog Fred buried there and his long time cat companion Barney.


----------



## Marieaa65 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 2 lady not sure of there age but they will live out there life with me . even when they stop laying, 5 runner ducks 1 m 4 F girls are laying last year setting no baby year before 9 duckling s they also will live till they die , Gkids love them


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

Interesting article.


----------

